# Any going to the Butler PA fishing show?



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm going to be out there as a vendor and I was hoping to get to meet a few guys from OGF. Anyone planning on making the trip?

jeremy


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Only live about 10min from there...Might show up...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

My dad and I might. We just started making jigs, spoons, spinners, crawler harnesses, and tying flies. Would be neat to see some of those lures.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jermey, I saw your baits at the Chicago Musky Show yesterday. They are worth the trip by themselves............. see you at the Butler Show. Very nice! 

John


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

John,

I'm looking forward to meeting you. I'll have some snake skin stuff there as well as several painted baits. I'm working on a few new patterns for this year. I'll also have a full display of custom rods with me. 

Bring a bait or two if you are into trades!

jeremy


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be going also. I always enjoy the Butler show.


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeremy,

I plan on being there...hoping to see some of your custom rods. Love the 
Butler show and then the pilgrimage to North Country Brewing 

Drew


----------

